# Homeshop18 order cancellation and refund experience



## Renny (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm creating a separate thread so that others can easily find, and read the hassles involved in cancelling an order and getting a refund from HS18.

*PART 1*

First of all HS18 says it won't cancel orders once placed *HERE*. This is BS and makes things pretty easy for them. Although I should have researched the product before ordering it, a customer should always have the option of reverting an order if he/she deems it necessary, it is not up-to HS18 to decide that.

Sept 30, 6PM - Placed an order for 2 non-stick utensils.

Sept 30, 7PM - Searched Google and found out that non-stick cookware is pretty harmful.

Sept 30, 7:10 PM - Called HS18 and also submitted a ticket requesting them to cancel both my orders. The call center sounds like a bloody market where everyone is shouting etc. Somehow managed to understand what the CC agent was saying, while all the time the guy was asking why I wanted to cancel the order. Patiently explained the reason and requested for a cancellation. I was told that someone from their end would contact me tomorrow to discuss my cancellation options. I was OK with it assuming that I would be called and the cancellation would go smoothly.

Oct 1, 6PM - I didn't receive any call/mail from them even after almost a day so I checked the order status and was shocked to find the consignment shipped. Immediately called up CC and they told that since the order is shipped cancellation now wasn't possible. I lost my temper and blasted them to no avail. All they said was order has been shipped and cannot be cancelled, and they also told me not to accept the courier. I was also told a refund would take around 2 weeks or more after returning the shipment.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PART 2*

The entire refund process has taken 2 months and 20 days.

*1st sub-order*

-As usual I had to repeat the reason for rejecting the product several times. Each reply from them was like they had just copy-pasted their previous reply without even looking at my feedback.

-Used some choice words and threatened action which I guess got their attention, because the refund was soon processed and I got my amount back (took around a month).

*
2nd sub-order*

The morons completely effed up things with this sub-order.

-I had to again explain why I needed a refund around 8 times, finally did the same as the previous order threatening action etc. So now I was assuming that my money will be refunded like with the 1st sub-order, well I couldn't have been more wrong.

- I guess they really didn't want to refund my money because they again re-shipped this product which I rejected the first time!

- Again I had to explain many times the reason for rejecting the product, asking them why they had re-shipped the damn thing.

- The icing on the cake - The product gets delivered to the wrong address. Their reply - Since you accepted the product how can you expect a refund?

- Again follows a series of heated replies from my end. Turns out they've used some courier called TPC, so I search for their damn website and enter the tracking code only to find that the product has been delivered to some a-hole in Hosur! My house is almost in the opposite corner of Bangalore! How the heck does courier company fu*k things up this bad.

- So I mail the link to these customer service "executives" explaining their screw-up in the most detailed manner possible.

- Got a reply after 8 days saying my refund is being processed, and finally got the refund today (20th Dec).

*Summary
*
> Be sure about the product you want to buy.

> If you want to cancel an order you placed, do it ASAP without delay.

> Don't listen to the CC telling you someone will call you later, tomorrow, after breakfast etc. Just put your foot down/shout at them and tell them to cancel the damn order.

> The CC telling me that I'll get a call the next day was just a tactic they used to postpone things and ship the order, thus putting the consignment out of their reach.

> They say they will get back to you in 2 days (for the submitted tickets) - In reality, they take a minimum of 7-10 working days just to give their copy-pasted standard replies.

> Your replies are seldom read or paid attention to. They just re-frame the same standard replies until you step things up.

> They don't bother if the product was shipped to the wrong address, i.e. they don't follow things up with the courier guys.

> Use the crappiest courier services possible (no Bludart etc.)

> Always use COD. The courier guys don't even make sure that they are giving the product to the right end customer ( no checking ID etc. when delivering to the customer). Heck they don't even check if the address/name matches.

> The voice-process customer care "executives" tell you that they have taken down your complaint, and say you will get a complaint number SMS'ed to you soon, and someone from their end will call you to follow things up - Total BS, just a tactic they use to get you to feel better and keep the phone down.

> HS18 sources products from merchants (like eBay, unlike Flipkart).


----------



## Naxal (Dec 27, 2012)

HS18 has many negative review over better one's.

Infact eBay buying experiences is far better than HS18.

I have read and changed my decision many times to avoid HS18 otherwise by now, I would have made few purchase from them.

Thanks for sharing, I was considering ordering one MicroSD card from them (being cheapest in market) but will chose a better option with better feedback rather than saving few bucks to take this type of headache.


----------



## Phenomenal (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry to learn about your bad experience with HS18.
I was planning on trying it,not likely now.
Thanks for the Wonderful Summary,it's really useful for ANY ONLINE consumer.

The tips you gave are proper.I vote this summary to be made a STICKY!


----------



## just_asim (Jan 5, 2013)

Cancelling with them is very easy with them if you order vied COD......(personal experience after 7orders with them), don't go for prepay with them they really take a hell lot of time for refunds...


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear your experience.

In my case, I ordered 2 products using discount coupon (Prepaid)

1 product was delivered within 2 days and the other product was not in stock.
Before ordering,I have called their CC regarding the availability of stock and they said it's available (CC SUCKS)

They gave me the choice (4th day) to wait or to cancel order.I told them, i will wait for few more days.
After waiting for 4 days, I told them to cancel my order and process the refund.

They cancelled the order same day and I got the refund on 4th day.


The thing you mentioned that they never call you back with update is 100% correct.
I was in contact with them daily, may be that's why I haven't suffered the problem you faced.

I know, My case is different but just wanted to share my exp.


Thanks..


----------

